

Show HN: Receive Job Offers Before Interviewing - nimstr
http://www.primsly.com

======
nimstr
Hi Folks,

We built Primsly after realizing a couple of problems with the way hiring
works in the tech industry:

    
    
         - It's difficult to find a job when you already work 9-5 (you don't have time to interview)
    
         - The best talent doesn't get paid proportionally to how much work they output
    
         - There are sly tactics that companies use to force you to make an uninformed decision => resulting in an unhappy workforce.
    

Primsly's a solution to these problems and more. Anyhow, check it out and feel
free to comment on this thread or email me directly at nima at primsly dot
com. Thanks!

Best,

Nima R.

Co-founder at Primsly

------
nateferrero
I love the concept, I have been following Primsly since they opened. I think a
good thing for them would be to show stats of how many hires are happening in
the system, and/or other figures to show some network action.

~~~
nimstr
Interesting idea. We'll make a blog post soon about the progress we've made.

Also, if you invite 25 friends you will have access to premium features like
analytics which shows you how many companies have visited your page and what
search terms the companies are using to reach you.

------
neoveller
Signed up maybe a month back, but still awaiting any "offers" to review. I'm
excited to see if this works, only because I hate the archaic process in
place. Good luck!

